# KROSS TouchPad, Android 2.3



## JazzDon

Hi, we just bought a touchpad. We have wireless internet at home and have had no trouble connecting other devices.

We selected the wifi network and entered the password and it appears to attempt to connect and then immediately disconnects and continously runs though this cycle.

What are we doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix

What kind of device is this? A tablet? What make and model? Did you pay less than $150?


----------



## JazzDon

Hi there,

It is a tablet, KROSS, Android 2.3.

thanks,


----------



## DoubleHelix

If all other devices connect without a problem, I'd say there's something wrong with the tablet.


----------



## JazzDon

Other devices connect to my home wireless no problem, and the tablet connects in other areas (other wifi) no problem. Do you know of a setting that I can check?


----------



## murderbets

I am having the exact same problem with my Kross smart pad and can't find anyone who knows whats going on.
I have an iphone that connects to my rogers wifi and my wife has a Google Galaxy that connects.
This is seriously annoying!


----------



## erinhaleyrose

Hi Everybody I believe I have a resolution to your connection problem  I have the exact same Tablet I got it for my daughter for Christmas. It was only yesterday I got it all figured out, believe me it was a disappointing christmas having a gift that was useless!! 

The problem I was having was similar to yours when I go into Wireless Networks and scan my Network show however when I go to connect it would keep going from scanning, to connecting, to disconnecting and that is all would happen. Knowing there wasn't a problem with by network due to the fact that I have like 6 other devices connected, no issues I figured there was something wrong with the Tablet. I called the company, which was hard to locate a phone number for, there was nothing listed in the instruction manual nowhere but there was a website. On that website I searched the model number of the Tablet and located it, with better instructions in a pdf form. Still no help so on that site I found a 1-800#.. and they were useless!! Last off I contacted the retailer that I purchased it from and the owner experienced the same issue with other Tablets he sold and he had a resolution for the problem.. Its something to do with the Wireless Network your using. I had a Gateway modem from my ISP, I had to hook up a regular router to the gateway modem, I used a DLINK and just like that as soon as the router booted up the Tablet picked up the Network and was connected within 2 seconds.. After all that I got to say the Tablet performs really well for a cheaper version Tablet eventhough there customer service SUCK! 

Hope the resolution helps you like it helped me!!


----------



## trene

I gor the same k.r.o.s.s Android vs2.3 tablet for xmas. I hadno problems comnectkng to my network. I am however having diffi ul difficulties with Android market and other sites that have an Android app link. It ofte replie back that it is unable to install on an iphone/ipad device. I need a flash player app thats compatible with Android vs, 2.3. Can anyone provide feedback?


----------



## righton

I got the KROSS android2.3 tablet last week,connects to everything fine, i have to admit its pretty amazing considering the price and other options out there, i would say best andriod tablet in that price range


----------



## righton

whats the router you using? i got the Kross 742 model recently and its working pretty good and connects perfectly to all devices, try with some other router , sometimes its the older version routers.


----------

